# Boy Scouts Kill felling a tree



## bcaarms (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.cedarcityutah.com/news/a...motorcycle-falling-tree-incident#.VEBJPL7XkfH


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 16, 2014)

Poor supervision.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 16, 2014)

How can a tree being felled that lands on a highway killing a motorcyclist be termed an "accident"? I have to agree, lack of supervision coupled with poor planning and skills caused this.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 16, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> How can a tree being felled that lands on a highway killing a motorcyclist be termed an "accident"? I have to agree, lack of supervision coupled with poor planning and skills caused this.


Police Departments do not call them accidents anymore. They call them collisions. They are well aware of the fact that there is no such thing as an accident.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 16, 2014)

UK police the same, incident not accident


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 20, 2014)

Very unfortunate ... not sure where blame should lie


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 20, 2014)

I wonder if the tree was cut to fall towards the road if so those kids should be prosecuted.


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 20, 2014)

You would think the boy scout leaders have a duty of care to make sure all appropiate safety measure were being undertaken


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 20, 2014)

Whenever working with trees close to a roadway we at the MDOT must have flaggers. When a tree is ready to fall the flaggers stop traffic when the tree is for certin clear of the roadway and safely off the road the flaggers release traffic. Just in case...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 20, 2014)

The article indicated that the 2 Scouts responsible had wandered away from the main group. I suspect they should have been taking downed wood, boils down to lack of supervision.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 20, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> boils down to lack of supervision.


Two leaders and 8 scouts witnessed the wreck... did nobody see the 2 cutting the tree?


----------



## computeruser (Oct 20, 2014)

Put the kids and the adults in prison, and sue the heck out of BSA.


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 20, 2014)

There is at least grounds for a wrongful death suit


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Oct 20, 2014)

It is unfortunate that this happened for sure. If those pics are of the accident, where is the road? The bike looks like its in the middle of the woods.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

computeruser said:


> Put the kids and the adults in prison, and sue the heck out of BSA.


Idiot


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> If those pics are of the accident, where is the road? The bike looks like its in the middle of the woods.



If you look at the upper right corner of the picture, you can see some people standing on what appears to be a road...


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 20, 2014)

computeruser said:


> Put the kids and the adults in prison, and sue the heck out of BSA.


With out a trial too?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 20, 2014)

2dogs said:


> Idiot


 Attorney. Kinda fits doesn't it?


----------



## slowp (Oct 20, 2014)

Them Utah scouts have been making the news lately.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/31/us/utah-boulder-boy-scouts/index.html


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 21, 2014)

slowp said:


> Them Utah scouts have been making the news lately.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/31/us/utah-boulder-boy-scouts/index.html


Old news. Some people are stuck on stupid. Scouts and adult leaders are just like the rest of the population.


----------



## computeruser (Oct 21, 2014)

Lighten up, kids. Looks like someone's hyperbole meter was turned off.

It would be interesting to know precisely what the heck they all were thinking when they started down the path of felling trees in what proved to be a very unsafe location.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 21, 2014)

computeruser said:


> Lighten up, kids. Looks like someone's hyperbole meter was turned off.
> 
> It would be interesting to know precisely what the heck they all were thinking when they started down the path of felling trees in what proved to be a very unsafe location.


Kids dont think much.


----------



## RAS61 (Oct 21, 2014)

computeruser said:


> Put the kids and the adults in prison, and sue the heck out of BSA.


As someone who's involved with scouting, and who's son just became an Eagle Scout, lets not throw the baby out with the bath water here. Boy Scouts is one of the few remaining organizations that teaches youths disipline, perseverance, and a host of other core values missing in our society.

Concerning this incident, the article gives zero insight into any details, so we don't know if this was stupidity or just an unfortunate accident. Scouts are taught the proper way to handle cutting tools, and must pass a test before they can even handle and carry a pocket knife. On the other hand, I've never heard of scouts felling trees, and doing it so close to the road is clearly a bad decision, whether it originated with the adults or was just the impetuous and ignorant act of boys. Bottom line, you can't fix stupid, and bad things happen in the real world. Bury scouting if you want, they already have one foot in the grave, but society will be worse off when it's gone.


----------

